# Replacing old Toro safety cutoff switch at the handle



## pdesjardins (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi. I have a 1980's Toro 824 and the handle cutoff switch just broke. The plastic got so old and brittle that it fell apart completely.

Does anyone know what that part is called? I can't find it online. This is the metal lever that you have to hold up against the handlebar when the drive is engaged or the auger is turning.

Also, I think it might be possible to adapt a non-standard switch for this. A similar part for a newer Toro or a different brand is likely to work just fine as long as I mount it securely. Has anyone been in this situation?

Thanks for your help!

Peter


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Do you know the model number & serial number for your blower?
If you can find it on a decal somewhere you should be able to home in on the exact parts by following the appropriate link on this page..

Model Search Results for toro 824 | PartsTree.com

EDIT: Once you've nailed down the exact part number, it may (or may not) be one of these ...
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/TORO-WHEEL-HORSE-LAWN-BOY-39-1690-MICRO-SWITCH-NEW-OLD-STOCK-/161111586059

This other thread (below) discusses the safety switches on a Toro 5/24 which may (or may not) be similar. 
I was helping to reverse-engineer how that safety system works..

On that model there was a switch for the auger detection and another for the drive detection. You may just have a dead-man switch though.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...8569-new-guy-troubleshooting-toro-5-24-a.html

In the meantime, you should be able to bypass that switch in one of two ways depending on whether that switch is "Normally closed" or "Normally Open".

Either..
a) Temporarily join the two wires together. 
..or..
b) Temporarily disconnect the two wires and insulate them with tape to keep them apart.

One of these "will work" by subverting the safety mechanism... obviously that's not the ideal situation as a long-term "fix".
If you try one and your machine will not start or stops running when you operate it.. try the opposite temporary "fix".


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum pdesjardins


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF pd. Is your handle plastic or metal? The plastic handle is Toro part number 40-9690 and costs around $25, ouch. I checked the switch on my 38080 1989 Toro and the switch is normally open. It gets closed completing the circuit when squeezed. As long as the gear shift is in neutral and the auger is disengaged, the engine will start. The handle has to be squeezed when engaging the drive or auger, or the engine will die.

Toro Part 40-9690, INTERLOCK HDLE SWITCH | PartsTree.com


----------



## pdesjardins (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks! This is extremely helpful. I am definitely looking for an "INTERLOCK HDLE SWITCH" and now I know what it's called.

I did make a temporary fix by connecting the two wires. It gets the snow cleared, but I'm having visions of whatever horrible accident caused that switch to be added.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

pdesjardins said:


> Thanks! This is extremely helpful. I am definitely looking for an "INTERLOCK HDLE SWITCH" and now I know what it's called.
> 
> I did make a temporary fix by connecting the two wires. It gets the snow cleared, but I'm having visions of whatever horrible accident caused that switch to be added.


Did you find the model number and serial number? That way we can look to see *exactly *what safety switches you have on that machine.

Let me guess in the meantime...it seems you might have a dead-man switch. When you let go of the handle, the switch is designed to shut off the engine if either the auger or drive are engaged. This is to avoid a runaway snowblower if you fall or let go for some other reason. By joining the wires you have subverted that safety mechanism and the engine will keep running whether you do or don't push the dead-man handle. It should only be used as a temporary measure while you wait for the switch to arrive. Use your best judgement... and stay safe.


----------



## jorciani (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello

New member here, I have the same exact issue, My machine is a 824, Model 38080, I got a new interlock lever #131-4830, haven't installed it yet, but wondering how to get the NEW wires from this switch to go threw the hole in the handle bar where the original wires go threw to make the connection behind the drive speed handle dash plate. Any help getting the wires routed correctly will be helpful before I statr.

Thank you


----------

